# Postfix problems with localdomain [Solved]

## alet_roux

I have mail-mta/postfix-2.3.6 installed to manage local mail only (i.e. from portage and fcron to my user account). I followed http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_Postfix_Setup_for_Local_Mail_Only and this worked perfectly... until last week. Suddenly my mail gets stuck in the queue, or completely disappears -- for example, I did not receive a single message from Portage for the whole upgrade of KDE.

The problem seems somehow related to my hostname. Here is some information from /var/log/maillog:

```
Aug 12 23:32:16 roux postfix/postfix-script: starting the Postfix mail system

Aug 12 23:32:16 roux postfix/master[5031]: daemon started -- version 2.3.6, configuration /etc/postfix

Aug 12 23:34:32 roux postfix/pickup[5045]: 08B8727DCE: uid=0 from=<root>

Aug 12 23:34:32 roux postfix/cleanup[5453]: 08B8727DCE: message-id=<20070812223432.08B8727DCE@localhost>

Aug 12 23:34:32 roux postfix/qmgr[5046]: 08B8727DCE: from=<root@localhost.localdomain>, size=280, nrcpt=1 (queue active)

Aug 12 23:34:32 roux postfix/local[5455]: fatal: gethostbyname("roux") does not resolve as a fully qualified domain name.

Aug 12 23:34:33 roux postfix/qmgr[5046]: warning: premature end-of-input on private/local socket while reading input attribute name

Aug 12 23:34:33 roux postfix/qmgr[5046]: warning: private/local socket: malformed response

Aug 12 23:34:33 roux postfix/qmgr[5046]: warning: transport local failure -- see a previous warning/fatal/panic logfile record for the problem description

Aug 12 23:34:33 roux postfix/master[5031]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/local pid 5455 exit status 1

Aug 12 23:34:33 roux postfix/master[5031]: warning: /usr/lib/postfix/local: bad command startup -- throttling

Aug 12 23:34:33 roux postfix/qmgr[5046]: 08B8727DCE: to=<alet@localhost.localdomain>, orig_to=<alet>, relay=none, delay=4.1, delays=2.7/1.4/0/0, dsn=4.3.0, status=deferred (unkno

wn mail transport error)

...

```

My computer is a laptop, and as such does not have a domain name specified in /etc/conf.d/net or elsewhere (at work the domain name is specified by dhcp). I do specify the hostname ("roux"), for reasons of convenience, and it seems that postfix is suddently trying to extract a domain name from this. This behaviour started sometime after last Thursday, and I cannot say what in my system changed to cause this problem, apart from the upgrade to the new version of expat+KDE (I run a stable amd64 system).

Can anybody help me, please?

Here is some more information:

```
roux ~ # postconf -n

command_directory = /usr/sbin

config_directory = /etc/postfix

daemon_directory = /usr/lib/postfix

debug_peer_level = 2

home_mailbox = .maildir/

html_directory = /usr/share/doc/postfix-2.3.6/html

inet_interfaces = $myhostname, localhost

mail_owner = postfix

mailq_path = /usr/bin/mailq

manpage_directory = /usr/share/man

mydestination = $myhostname, localhost.$mydomain, localhost

mydomain = localdomain

myhostname = localhost

mynetworks_style = host

newaliases_path = /usr/bin/newaliases

queue_directory = /var/spool/postfix

readme_directory = /usr/share/doc/postfix-2.3.6/readme

sample_directory = /etc/postfix

sendmail_path = /usr/sbin/sendmail

setgid_group = postdrop

unknown_local_recipient_reject_code = 450

```

Last edited by alet_roux on Mon Aug 13, 2007 1:53 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## magic919

I would just set myhostname as an FQDN and drop the mydomain as not needed.

----------

## alet_roux

Thanks for the reply. Do you mean like so:

```
myhostname = localhost.localdomain

#mydomain = localdomain

```

in /etc/postfix/main.cf?

I have tried to just make up my own domain name in /etc/hosts, but am worried that it will interfere with other applications.

----------

## magic919

Yes, just like that.  Postfix should use that and then it won't pollute your other apps.  You'll need a postfix reload once changed.

----------

## alet_roux

Fantastic! I flushed the queue as well and everything arrived in the right place. Thank you very much!

----------

## magic919

You're welcome.  HTH.

----------

